# WolrdMark in Windsor CA



## JoeInMD (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm looking to exchange into the WorldMark Sonoma for October 2016.  I've been watching on RCI and it seems that inventory is only released about 9 months in advance, but then when I logged on today there were 0 available units, regardless of timeframe.  Any TUGGers familiar with this resort, their inventory release dates, and the approximate trading power it would take to get a 1 bdrm in the fall?  Thanks so much!
Joe


----------



## presley (Nov 11, 2015)

Do you have access to II? I seem to see a lot of deposits there, but haven't paid attention to the time frame of when they are deposited.

EDIT: I'll post current inventory in sightings. Looks like October 2016 inventory has already passed. Perhaps an ongoing search will pick up a cancellation.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Worldmark in Windsor*

To help understand availability at this Worldmark Resort - actually at all Worldmark Resorts - there are three different Booking Dates of importance. Starting 13 months out Worldmark Members can Book but it has to be for 7 days. Starting 10 months out Worldmark Members can book for less than a 7 day stay. Starting at 9 months out Wyndham members can Book at Worldmark Resorts through Wyndham Pass.


----------

